

Ask HN: How do you increase your Dunbar Numbers? - diminium

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar_number
Networking is hard.
======
dalke
Why do you want to maintain stable social relationships with more than 150
people? That might the more important question.

Networking is only somewhat related to the point of Dunbar's number.

